# cancer in police dogs



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

All this talk about cancer due spay/neuter leads me to a conversation with a handler from another dept I had recently. He was telling me how most their PSDs had died from one sort of cancer or another. I told him that I believed it was from stress and cortisol. I know that in humans that beiing stresed out all the time leads to dire health consequences. (especially cops) I recently took up yoga and have started to feel much better. An added bonus has been the ability to pick my toes something I hadnt been able to do since 7th grade. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

If your gona do yoga you might as well start eating raw only too :grin:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

The last 3 we lost out of our unit was from different forms of cancer . 2 had been strong healthy dogs up until then . They were ony about 7-8 years old . The other 1 was about 12 .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Dude I bet you your wife would give you your nuts back if you tried it. You will be doing things that you use to do when you first met her


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Dude I bet you your wife would give you your nuts back if you tried it. You will be doing things that you use to do when you first met her


Like boinkin her friends and getting away with it ?? I work with a guy that takes those hot yoga classes and he says it's great stuff.


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

will fernandez said:


> Dude I bet you your wife would give you your nuts back if you tried it. You will be doing things that you use to do when you first met her


Including sharing the TV remote?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Both types of beaver-familiarus and strange likes the flexible but hard tree


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

But to be serious...as Jim noted in his dept. Many of our dogs die of cancer. I really do think it is from stress. I try to wear my dog out after every shift with some frisbee time. Dont know if it will work but figured I would give it a shot.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

All I know is I'm not trying to teach my dog yoga and I don't really want to have anything to do with mine or anyone elses feet . 

If it's stress related Bingo is screwed . He needs conciling bad .


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I saw a Malinois police dog that came in on emergency last week. It too had the C word. Really nice handler too, we chatted for a long time. Real sad. :-(


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I have always wondered about this. I was a military handler from 95 to 03 and there wasn't a duty station I was at that didn't have a dog die of some form of cancer or another, except korea, and we had three dogs there and I was only there for a year.

Bragg seemed to be the worst, although I had my last dog, a mal retired to me from there that lived to 13-14.

I always attributed it to rimadyl, but that was just because that seemed to be what they were on at the time of death.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

My Last PSD died primarily from Addison's Disease. In the end, the vet felt there were other issues as well. He lived to be 12 yoa which I am very grateful for. We've had a few active, and recently retired PSDs go down from cancer around here as well.


----------



## Pete Stevens (Dec 16, 2010)

The C word isn't the end all though. One of ours had the cancer removed and stayed in service for a few years. I am a believer in letting a female having at least one cycle before spaying her. I got into a pissing contest with a vet a few years ago regarding neutering male PSD's. I'm pretty much against all spaying or neutering any active PSD unless its a valid medical reason such as testicular cancer. We need every ounce of survival drive we can get from these dogs. The vet said the biggest reason for neutering a PSD was to make them less aggressive....wtf? A less aggressive PSD?? This isn't a sport, this real life. If the PSD doesn't engage, we don't loose points, someone could get hurt or killed. The handler must be in control of the dog, if they are overly aggressive, its probably a training issue or maybe a handler issue. Don't get me wrong, there are some dogs that shouldn't be in police work. That is a whole different issue.

I think diet and exercise is the best way to prevent cancer. Some of the food we feed the dogs is just awful. Filled with all sorts of crap. These dogs are like sports cars. Would you put regular fuel in your expensive sports car? Then why fuel your expensive dog with garbage food. I feed my working dogs Taste of the Wild. Good protein content with not a bunch of fillers. I also like to use Missing Link as a supplement.

Thankfully, smoking amongst PSD's has been greatly reduced in recent years.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

will fernandez said:


> Dude I bet you your wife would give you your nuts back if you tried it. You will be doing things that you use to do when you first met her


thats funny


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Like boinkin her friends and getting away with it ?? I work with a guy that takes those hot yoga classes and he says it's great stuff.


This ones for you pal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z-UxEZ6yA0&feature=related


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Interseting topic..

I know you said police dogs, but one of our working dogs got osteosarcoma at 6 years old and is now down a leg but still alive. It is a large spayed female, so the combo of that could be a contributor. 

Also our dogs do A LOT of downhill running that is really stressfull on joints in the front end. That this cancer started in a front pastern was not surprising to me at all.

What kind of cancers are you seeing most commonly in PSD?

PS- Will do you shop at Lululemon now?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> This ones for you pal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z-UxEZ6yA0&feature=related


LMFAO!!!

Timing couldn't be better, I clicked, my 4 year old walks up and goes "ugh, that's a fat girl". 

He's his father's son alright, but that damn near made me shoot coffee out of my nose


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Jennifer

I am not quite ready for that. But as soon as I retire and become an instructor in the caribbean...I sure will. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ujwetOU45Y&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Harry Keely said:


> This ones for you pal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-z-UxEZ6yA0&feature=related



someone should take away your youtube priveledges and beat you for posting something like that

harry harry harry what where you thinking man ! :-o

Now most forummembers will have to spend lots of time trying to get this image out of their heads by whatever means neccesary....

I think I lost sight in my left eye and my dog ? havent been able to get him from under the sofa ever since I clicked on that link...

shame on you !

**** goes to find Mike S for some midgetporn in order to try to repair the scaring to her retinas ******


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

will fernandez said:


> All this talk about cancer due spay/neuter leads me to a conversation with a handler from another dept I had recently. He was telling me how most their PSDs had died from one sort of cancer or another. I told him that I believed it was from stress and cortisol. I know that in humans that beiing stresed out all the time leads to dire health consequences. (especially cops) I recently took up yoga and have started to feel much better. An added bonus has been the ability to pick my toes something I hadnt been able to do since 7th grade. Any thoughts?


Stress is subjective in my opinion, stress to one is normal to another, the bottom line with cancer is nutirion period. What were these dogs being fed? A proper diet will prevent cancer regardless of stress levels.

Serious video and check out G.Edward Griffin.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4312930190281243507#


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> Jennifer
> 
> I am not quite ready for that. But as soon as I retire and become an instructor in the caribbean...I sure will.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ujwetOU45Y&feature=player_detailpage


I had tried to rid that movie from my mind 

You can shoot a gun AND do yoga? That's hot. I mean, not fireman hot...but hot none the less


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Mike no doubt nutrition has alot to do with it. But when I mean stress it is not subjective. A busy week for a police dog is a lot more stressful than the basic sport or PP dogs life. 

lets say a k9 cop turns on his sirens or starts to drive fast once, twice, three times in a day. These are all cues that will induce a stress reaction from the dog (excitement or aggressio). That officer maybe rides up on few calls were people are yelling in the street or at the officer (more stress reaction). Then maybe the officer has to ride a couple of building searches (stress) Then maybe he gets lucky and the dog gets a apprehension. (dog relieves stress through bite yet has increased stress from fighting with a human) Now up to the bite, repeat this 5 days a week for 8-10 years. 

I guess you could consider this not stressful to dogs, your entitled to your opinion but I think the average reasonable person would consider this stressful. 

I said all that to say this

Nutrition and excercise are vital to combat the effects of stress for K9's

Jennifer...If I could start all over again I would be handling a arson dog for the Fire Dept. That may be the only job better than Salvadore's the yoga instructor


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Will I don’t know shit but I have a hard time agreeing with your theory here. I think its about as likely as the dog getting cancer from that powdered sugar that falls of the donuts and blows around the car 3 to 5 times a day 5 days a week for 20 or 30 years. :-\"


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Chris-true but in my case its strictly that high end, all natural, sigar in the raw.


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

That’s good! Those healthy people don’t know what they’re talking about anyway. They will tell you that something is bad for years then you hear on the radio that is OK starting today. It just happened with Saccharin. http://www.kpbs.org/news/2010/dec/14/fake-sweetner-saccharin-considered-safe-epa/ 
I never heard anything bad about that sugar in the raw though. And I don’t think it really floats around in the air like that powdered sugar. That powdered sugar makes me sneeze. I think its unlikely that the donuts are contributing to police k9 cancer anyway. Even if it was the vets would never say anything about it, they make money when a dog gets cancer. Maybe its something in the shots the vets give? :-k


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Completely unscientifically speaking out my ass...I do think that too much stress has a negative effect on health, but it is just one factor. 

I don't beleive diet or any one thing is the key to such things. I would be nice if it were that simple.

Still wondering what types of canine cancers are most common in PSD? Did I miss it?


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

In my area we have had a couple that had large cancerous tumors in the nasal cavity and behind the eye. Also one that had huge tumors around the midsection. I was never given a specific name like testicular, brain or lung. Just the generic he had cancer.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

will fernandez said:


> In my area we have had a couple that had large cancerous tumors in the nasal cavity and behind the eye. Also one that had huge tumors around the midsection. I was never given a specific name like testicular, brain or lung. Just the generic he had cancer.


So, you really don't know what they had right ?? Cancer was just the explanation of what someone thought the "tumors" were ??


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Will, I stick by my original statement that stress is totally subjctive, and if a dog is stressed out by the work it is doing it's probably the wrong dog to begin with. Are you saying that everyone that is an officer reacts exactly the same to the exact same stress, I say BS because everyone is differant and also dogs. Shit that stresses one person out makes another perform better because they are wired for it and perform better under it, the same stress that may negatively affect one produces a positive effect in another.

The artificial sweetner issue is totally profit driven, research the history behind nutrasweet/saccarine and the great lenghts they went through to get it approved and all the tests they hid involving it's negative health affects like causing cancerous tumors. Fact, nutrasweet is the most complained about substance in the history of the FDA, but the FDA protects profits not people.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Completely unscientifically speaking out my ass...I do think that too much stress has a negative effect on health, but it is just one factor.
> 
> I don't beleive diet or any one thing is the key to such things. I would be nice if it were that simple.
> 
> Still wondering what types of canine cancers are most common in PSD? Did I miss it?



We had a bad run lately but honestly I don't see PSDs getting cancer around here any more then any other dogs . If diet were the reason then we are simply in the mix with most everybody else .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMFAO!!!
> 
> Timing couldn't be better, I clicked, my 4 year old walks up and goes "ugh, that's a fat girl".
> 
> He's his father's son alright, but that damn near made me shoot coffee out of my nose





Alice Bezemer said:


> someone should take away your youtube priveledges and beat you for posting something like that
> 
> harry harry harry what where you thinking man ! :-o
> 
> ...


Ladies, ladies, ladies dont be mad, I was just trying to fill Gerry.G's desires with a visual, Don't hate because the chick is hot:-$:-s


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Harry Keely said:


> Ladies, ladies, ladies dont be mad, I was just trying to fill Gerry.G's desires with a visual, Don't hate because the chick is hot:-$:-s


That young lady was hotter than the surface of the sun, after watching that vid my left leg is still numb.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

If diet was that big of a factor in causing cancer that chick should already be dead . Maybe she just eats a whole lot of lettuce and wil live to be a 1000 .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That young lady was hotter than the surface of the sun, after watching that vid my left leg is still numb.





Jim Nash said:


> If diet was that big of a factor in causing cancer that chick should already be dead . Maybe she just eats a whole lot of lettuce and wil live to be a 1000 .


 
Maybe the ladies dont like my youtube tasteO but at least the other fellas do:lol:.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> That young lady was hotter than the surface of the sun, after watching that vid my left leg is still numb.


That lady was bigger then the surface of the sun , after watching it my penis went numb .


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

Even the right dog will be adversely affected by its physical reaction to stress over a prolonged period. The dog that is put in fight or flight situations over and over again will breakdown the same whether it chooses fight or flight continuosly.

This is just my theory-on what I have seen in officers and K9s as well. I dont know about the other guys but it seems to me that most cops drop a few years after retirement. Never really gettting to enjoy their pension.


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> So, you really don't know what they had right ?? Cancer was just the explanation of what someone thought the "tumors" were ??


Thats what our vet said. The guy I was refering to int the OP came from a large dept with many more dogs than mine. He never got specific jsut general


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> Even the right dog will be adversely affected by its physical reaction to stress over a prolonged period. The dog that is put in fight or flight situations over and over again will breakdown the same whether it chooses fight or flight continuosly.
> 
> This is just my theory-on what I have seen in officers and K9s as well. I dont know about the other guys but it seems to me that most cops drop a few years after retirement. Never really gettting to enjoy their pension.


I'll agree that stress definately isn't good for anyone . As for PSDs being that stressed I'm not sure I agree . Maybe in training but in everyday street work I'd say they don't see it's that stressful . I don't think PSDs perceive nearly as many things being stressful compared to what a Police Officer does . 

I agree stress plays a big part in Police Officers dying but they are dying from many other things besides cancer and job related issues like bad eatting habits , sleep cycles and the like are some of the biggest factors . Factors most PSDs don't deal with .


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> That lady was bigger then the surface of the sun , after watching it my penis went numb .


LMFAO. You know you wanna tap all 300 lbs of that ass 

I didn't say anything about your taste Harry, but my 4 year old son disapproves of fat chicks apparently.


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

I wonder sometimes if it could be the vaccines we are giving to our dogs-it is one common denominator-for both the personal dog and the working dog.When we were in Va. our Vet had to do emergency surgery on a police K9 who for some reason had internal hemorrhaging-they were losing the dog and she felt she had to explore the dog to try to save the dogs life, turns out had a huge splenic tumor that had ruptured-the dog unfortunately died-due to a cancerous tumor.

We have had many personal dogs over the years that have died from Cancer- some were dogs I used for sport or work and some were just pets- not all were on the same foods, not all the same breeds- but all the same diagnosis for death- Cancer (lab-throat cancer, cocker spaniel that had been spayed, needed what they called a double mastectomy-it didn't work, a Mal with bone cancer that mets, an Irish wolfhound with abdominal Cancer......I wondered if it were the water or something...but then we moved to Va. and now back in FLa. we still here of dogs and you are north of us ...vaccines ? I wonder )

The only common denominator- Vaccines or the other crap we use on our dogs...../ flea preventative/ heartworm preventative- .....?


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

Mo Earle said:


> I wonder sometimes if it could be the vaccines we are giving to our dogs-it is one common denominator-for both the personal dog and the working dog.When we were in Va. our Vet had to do emergency surgery on a police K9 who for some reason had internal hemorrhaging-they were losing the dog and she felt she had to explore the dog to try to save the dogs life, turns out had a huge splenic tumor that had ruptured-the dog unfortunately died-due to a cancerous tumor.
> 
> We have had many personal dogs over the years that have died from Cancer- some were dogs I used for sport or work and some were just pets- not all were on the same foods, not all the same breeds- but all the same diagnosis for death- Cancer (lab-throat cancer, cocker spaniel that had been spayed, needed what they called a double mastectomy-it didn't work, a Mal with bone cancer that mets, an Irish wolfhound with abdominal Cancer......I wondered if it were the water or something...but then we moved to Va. and now back in FLa. we still here of dogs and you are north of us ...vaccines ? I wonder )
> 
> The only common denominator- Vaccines or the other crap we use on our dogs...../ flea preventative/ heartworm preventative- .....?


Mo your definantly on the right track about causes of cancer. Vaccines are basically a slow death that corrupt your immune system. Flouride in water is poison and accumulates over time, also it reacts with differant substances contained in vaccines which trigger negative side effects, if taken during developement it replaces calcium which will eventually lead to bone cancer. A strong immune system fights cancer, a corrupted one slowly opens the door over time for an increased risk of cancer and depending on what other negative factors are present dictate which forms of cancer will develope.
This is specific to vaccines in animals.
http://drcarley.com/Science_of_vaccine_damage.pdf
Just a sample, if interested I can give so much supporting info it will make your head spin. For instance AIDS was originally developed and spread through Hep.B vaccines.They create the pandemics then come to the rescue with the treatments. Vaccines Co.'s are above the law and are not affected by any legislation they are held unliable and can't be sued for any negative side affects from vaccines because they are sheilded by government legislation. Autism is directly linked to vaccines specifically mercury which is added to them, a toxic neurotoxin. Yet Autism is off the charts and their still pumping out the vaccines and creating new ones every year. If you look at any country that has limited vaccine use one thing is consistant their cancer levels are minimal. Were one of the largest richest countries in the world yet our quality of health is ranked somewhere between 40-50th. They talk sh!t about France all the time, mainly to cover the fact that their quality of life blows our away, and last I checked they were ranked 1st in overall health.
There is no money to be made in wellness only sickness, most of the money is made in treatment of prolonged illness, not curing anything. Illness creates fear which in turn increases profits, fear is the ultimate motivator.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Interesting post Mike. Everyone I know runs down to get their flu shots and runs to the doctor if they feel a bit under the weather for a day. The doctor perscribe who know what. I have never had a flu shot in my life and haven't been to a doctor in over 40 years. I just sit back and watch all my sick friends. Of course I may drop dead tomorrow but I doubt it.


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Interesting post Mike. Everyone I know runs down to get their flu shots and runs to the doctor if they feel a bit under the weather for a day. The doctor perscribe who know what. I have never had a flu shot in my life and haven't been to a doctor in over 40 years. I just sit back and watch all my sick friends. Of course I may drop dead tomorrow but I doubt it.


 
I'm like this too.

I don't even know where the hell my health records are, the last time i was there, I had been angling for a test I could apply to my dogs at the time. My doctor had thought me genius lol .


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

I give my dogs the first two vaccinations as pups and that is it and I don't see all these problems people talk about. Dogs are never sick so I keep them away from the vet to make sure they stay healthy. I am not sure if it is the lack of vaccinations or the lack of vet care that keeps them healthy. It is a toss up. Then again, it could well be that, after the first couple of years, I have never saved the weak. That in itself has a tremendous amount to do with the longevity of the dogs. Most everything done by society today is detrimental to the dogs health.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Ashley Campbell said:


> LMFAO. You know you wanna tap all 300 lbs of that ass
> 
> I didn't say anything about your taste Harry, but my 4 year old son disapproves of fat chicks apparently.


Hahahaha I guess I am having problems with my eyes today, I thought that was a butt stain, my wife told me its a dog:lol:, Man shes hot=P~ ( I am JK, being sarcastic ).


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


> Hahahaha I guess I am having problems with my eyes today, I thought that was a butt stain, my wife told me its a dog:lol:, Man shes hot=P~ ( I am JK, being sarcastic ).


If you were that slow, I doubt you are being sarcastic .


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> If you were that slow, I doubt you are being sarcastic .


:-o:-&=P~ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clXaf4Gg6bg&feature=related


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Harry, you're just a wee bit too quick on the rebound with some of these...emm...you know. You have a ready collection at your finger tips. You're sussed!


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> Harry, you're just a wee bit too quick on the rebound with some of these...emm...you know. You have a ready collection at your finger tips. You're sussed!


I go through deep and great extent of love and passion for me we fatty's, kinda like Mike.S with his midget porn\\/ Although me big fattys will beat and sit and crush Mike's wee midgets eh


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Mike Valente said:


> Mo your definantly on the right track about causes of cancer. Vaccines are basically a slow death that corrupt your immune system. Flouride in water is poison and accumulates over time, also it reacts with differant substances contained in vaccines which trigger negative side effects, if taken during developement it replaces calcium which will eventually lead to bone cancer. A strong immune system fights cancer, a corrupted one slowly opens the door over time for an increased risk of cancer and depending on what other negative factors are present dictate which forms of cancer will develope.
> This is specific to vaccines in animals.
> http://drcarley.com/Science_of_vaccine_damage.pdf
> Just a sample, if interested I can give so much supporting info it will make your head spin. For instance AIDS was originally developed and spread through Hep.B vaccines.They create the pandemics then come to the rescue with the treatments. Vaccines Co.'s are above the law and are not affected by any legislation they are held unliable and can't be sued for any negative side affects from vaccines because they are sheilded by government legislation. Autism is directly linked to vaccines specifically mercury which is added to them, a toxic neurotoxin. Yet Autism is off the charts and their still pumping out the vaccines and creating new ones every year. If you look at any country that has limited vaccine use one thing is consistant their cancer levels are minimal. Were one of the largest richest countries in the world yet our quality of health is ranked somewhere between 40-50th. They talk sh!t about France all the time, mainly to cover the fact that their quality of life blows our away, and last I checked they were ranked 1st in overall health.
> There is no money to be made in wellness only sickness, most of the money is made in treatment of prolonged illness, not curing anything. Illness creates fear which in turn increases profits, fear is the ultimate motivator.


 
Ah the conspiracy people are here. Keep going you guys are great. Did you ever hear of the person like yourself who pushed conspiracy theories on an older person? The older person got a good laugh out of it and said apparently you never seen children suffer from smallpox or become a cripple due to polio in your life. Why do you think that is? 
Do you think 9/11 was an inside job too?


----------



## Mo Earle (Mar 1, 2008)

_"Ah the conspiracy people are here. Keep going you guys are great. Did you ever hear of the person like yourself who pushed conspiracy theories on an older person? The older person got a good laugh out of it and said apparently you never seen children suffer from smallpox or become a cripple due to polio in your life. Why do you think that is? 
Do you think 9/11 was an inside job too?"

_Chris I don't think of myself as a "conspiring person"- but I do believe that vaccines are definately a common denominator in all of these dogs that have come down with cancer, the vaccines probably prevent the parvo, adenovirus, distemper,corona,hepatitis,lepto etc SHOULD the dog get exposed to it....but at what cost-? Yes polio and small pox vaccines have taken care of that for the most part in humans - but they also aren't given year after year after year as we do with K9 vaccines....
so I also have changed over the years and except for the rabies vaccine (which is required by law) now my dogs only get vaccines as pups- but I also do not take the flu vaccines that are offered yearly....
I agree 100% with Mike, and I also see what he is talking about with regards to people -and I do believe and sadly so- that there would be a cure for a lot of the diseases people are suffering with, if being so sick wasn't so profitable-cures would come faster. I work as a nurse, but have to say I really don't believe in a lot of the meds that patients are prescribed by their doctors....they get a pill for this, then develop a side effect, so they add another pill to take care of that, then those two cause a side effect, so they add a third pill and before you know it the patient has handed you a bag of 20 pills they take daily...chemical warfare going on in their body. Then I see the 90 year old that comes to the ER for stitches or an xray...in good health, not taking any meds, usually don't go to doctors...is it because genetics they are lucky to have good health or is it because they stayed away from doctors and pills...and that is why they are in good health....? 
as far as 9/11.....we lost a lot of Firefighter family members and friends that day- personally I believe it was an attack against us, from an ENEMY to all of us.


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm sure there are many contributing factors to cancer in our dogs, like diet, vaccines, pollution, water, flea and heartworm medications to name a few. If you add the stress that a Police dog goes through on a regular basis as Will F correctly mentions the effects are compounded. For those that don't know what is involved in a days work for a K9 handler it can have moments of high stress for the handler and dog. I only respond to the "hot" calls, burglaries and robberies in progress, shootings, assaults etc. I go code to most of these calls and the dog bounces around the back most of the ride. I was in a 20 minute pursuit the other night through city streets, my top speed was 110 mph. There were no highways involved , when the driver crashed and bailed my dog was ready to go. If the speed and sirens weren't enough, he picked up on my adrenaline for sure. When not going to "hot" calls, I'm hauling ass to narcotics searches. We only have so much time to get to that traffic stop and I _can't_ go code to those. So you just drive safely and fast. 

Don't think our dogs don't get stressed, stress in a K9 is a fact. I also run my dog at the end of every shift just to destress him. I feed a raw diet and he is doing fantastic on it. I don't vaccinate like my vet would like, instead I do titers. I do rabies because I have too, but that's it. 1/2 of the profit at a vet's office is vaccines. I was vaccinated as a kid and never again, why vaccinate my dog every year? I never give my dog unfiltered city water, I won't drink it myself. Our water sucks. 

I've lost several dogs over the years to cancer, the average age seemed to be around 9. My female is almost 12 and in very good health, my male is almost 5. I don't have all the answers, I'm just trying to hedge my bets and keep my dogs healthy for as long as I can.

Jim


----------

